# in case you thought I was giving you a line



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I did plant last weekI would never have planted all my corn with these temps . I have pictures because I thought some people in chat thought I was pulling thete leg maybe.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

How is that new GPS unit working? Just kidding. It looks great.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Had snow showers here today calling for maybe a half inch accumulation tonight, and no not in the u.p. of Michigan close to the Saginaw Bay


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Soil temps here today were 37 degrees, gonna be a wee bit before we stick and seeds in the ground


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope it pulls through. I get nervous when it takes more than five days for ours to germinate. Same with oats


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on guys, don't you know you are supposed to store seed in a cool, dry place?! Just not dry here.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Soil temperature here are around 50. The corn i planted 9 days ago.. it took 7 days for it to germinate and none is up yet. The minute the fields are dry enough we will plant again


----------

